
Facebook says it has busted an Israeli election manipulation company - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/razhael/status/1129021418061082624
======
9HZZRfNlpR
Does anyone have a good explanation why so much that grey and black hat stuff
comes from Israel? They sure have talent but it's a rather small country after
all.

~~~
captainredbeard
Hmm...

